# Necrons



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I think there should be a 40k novel about Necrons. Who agrres?


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Meh, they don't speak in words. It would be a book with nothing but dialog of whatever the necron's hear the enemy say.

Disagree.

Now if we're talking about killing necrons, then I think you're in business.

LX


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

What the idea of the necrons but from the perspective of a necrons former consciousness which may "phase in/out" at in/opportune moments. Just because they are metal does not mean they are totally soul-less. Possibly a pariah or perhaps a lord. Imagine one of these suddenly becoming half aware during the middle of a battle and only being able to continue on with the fight and by the time the battle is over its consciousness is gone only to come out again when under another time of distress etc...

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

I would like to see a book from the era when they were still mortal and turning over to the C'tan.


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

It would be awesome to see the necrons and eldar practicly destroy the galxy!!!


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

im doin this


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree the story would be boring and some want monotenous. There also would be no character development. Stories about killing necrons are cool as they explore a unique part of the 40k universe.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't want to see a book from the POV of the Necrons, I want a book about like the IG getting attacked by Necrons, and have everything explained from the everyman vs. the T-over9000s viewpoint.


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

I think a good book for necrons would be showing how the Ctan didn't agree with each other, like take a step back to when they were still the Necrontyr. That way they could show how the deceiver twisted and turned many of the Ctan against one another and finally clear up that void dragon crap i have been bashing my head in to try and figure out.


----------

